# Top Cookbooks Of The Year



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's that time of the year, the list is appearing everywhere. Here's the Los Angeles Times published their lists of top ten cookbooks:

"The Last Course," Claudia Fleming with Melissa Clark (Random House, $40) 

"Pleasures of the Vietnamese Table," Mai Pham (HarperCollins, $27.50) 

"Zarela's Veracruz," Zarela Martínez with Anne Mendelson (Houghton Mifflin, $35) 

"Simple French Cooking," Georges Blanc and Coco Jobard (Sterling, $29.95) 

"Growing Up in a Korean Kitchen," Hi Soo Shin Hepinstall (10 Speed Press, $29.95) 

"Recipes From Home," David Page and Barbara Shinn (Artisan, $30) 

"Vegetables From Amaranth to Zucchini," Elizabeth Schneider (William Morrow, $60) 

"In the Sweet Kitchen," Regan Daley (Artisan, $35)

"Saveur Cooks Authentic Italian," Editors of Saveur Magazine (Chronicle, $40)

The Paris Cookbook," Patricia Wells (HarperCollins, $30)


I must say I am so glad to see In The Sweet Kitchen on this list.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

What?! No bread books!? I'm canceling my subscription


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Why not make a bread book list Kyle? 


I'm already looking forward to it!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm actually using "In the Sweet Kitchen" and "Recipes from Home" on a regular basis which is so not me....go figure, my regulars for baking were older Joy of Cooking or Home Ec books on pastries and candies from the 50-60s, and Maida Heatters.
the other 482 cookbooks are reference books.
My dear friend has 9000+ food and wine library (literally registered as a library) and I use that for off the wall shtuff.
I just bought Amy's Bread book at a discount mall bookstore ($5.99)....maybe now I can break out the cloche.
Also picked up Maida Heatters Best cookies....she is amazing.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How so Shroom?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Amy's Bread is a good find as it's out of print. I bought it just for Semolina bread. I use fennel and raisins rather than apricots and sage - awesome. I also have Maida Heater's cookie book


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isa, I bought In the sweet kitchen for my pastry chef.

Today I picked it up for myself 
Now maybe I get more involved with the pastry forums.

Thanks for the "Tip" Isa
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The Last Course (Claudia Fleming) is such a superb book!

I really look forward to trying some of the recipes...


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

The only review I've ever seen of this book was extremely negative. I respect the opinion of the reviewer, which makes me squeamish to try it.


----------

